# Systemzeit auslesen



## MisterPhilister (21. Aug 2007)

Hallo

Wie greiffe ich auf die Systemuhr meines Rechners zu? Ich muss diese Werte hh:mm:ss anschliessend weiter verwenden. Welche Formate gibt es?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2007)

```
System#currentTimeMillis()
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Aug 2007)

und Date, Calendar ....grad schon vorweg SimpleDateFormat


----------



## MisterPhilister (21. Aug 2007)

und wieso die Millis ??? kapier ich irgendwie nicht... Ich müsste das ganze wohl als String haben im Format hh:mm:ss


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Aug 2007)

Systemzeit ...oder alle Dinge datum werden vom 1.1.1970 ab in Millisekunde gerechnet

the milliseconds since January 1, 1970, 00:00:00 GMT.

siehe auch in der API nach.. util.Date


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Aug 2007)

Forumsuche! Ist 'ne häufige Frage.


----------



## Fenixx (22. Aug 2007)

So in etwa:


```
/**
   * Liefert die gegenwärtige Zeit GMT + 2:00 (entspricht der deutschen Zeit) im
   * folgenden Format: "HH:mm:ss"
   * @return String-Objekt
   */
  public String getCurrentTimeAsString()
  {
    DateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss"); 
    formatter.setTimeZone(TimeZone.getTimeZone("GMT+2:00"));
    return formatter.format(new Date());
  }
```


----------



## EAM (22. Aug 2007)

Erstell einfach einen Gregorian:

```
Gregorian Calendar gc = new GregorianCalendar();
// wenn du hier nichts übergibst, wird der GregorianCalendar automatisch mit der Systemzeit initialisiert
// Die Werte kannst du dir dann so holen:

int jahr = gc.get(Calendar.YEAR);
int monat = gc.get(Calendar.MONTH)+1; /* +1 weil die Monate hier bei 0 anfangen (Jänner = 0; Dezember = 11) */
int tag = gc.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
```

mit gc.get(Calendar.xxxxx) kannst du dir auch noch weitere Daten besorgen je nachdem was du eben brauchst...

mfg. EAM


----------

